
Founder Who Is Determined for Women to Stay in Tech - userium
http://www.forbes.com/sites/leoking/2016/03/31/stayintech-nina-patkai-women-in-tech/#7ef6e39963bc
======
userium
Founder of StayInTech.com here, happy to discuss about the topic.

~~~
brudgers
Curious what metrics drive the business practices of Stayintech and if there
is an interesting story behind its creation.

